# Help..please..



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

So i started my Aquarium Hobby 2 months ago..or the Aquarium Torment..

here you can read the beginning http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/ich-infection-89466.html

I currently have : 
-5 Cory Panda ,2 Cory Albino ,
-2 Hoplo[6 cm in size]
-2 Male and 2 Female Guppies + one female guppy alone in a 30 L Quarantine Tank with this medication : http://www.bradshawsdirect.co.uk/me...8d27136e95/t/e/tetra-medica-general-tonic.gif
-4 Neon Tetra Red..one looks sickly since more than one month but is ok..and does not stay with the other 3.
-2 platy
1 Filligera [the other one died 3 days ago, he stood sometimes mid water near the filter doing nothing for some time..no symptoms of anything could be seen on him..suddenly he started to writhe..he died soonly after..he seemed a bit darkened per total..slightly not severe..]
Yesterday a female Guppy died.I had her since the beginning of the hobby..when she was again with babies [the third time] she started to get like a hunch [like hunchback of notre dame] and get more curbed day by day..she released the fry I think .I have seen one falling of her in a jelly substance trying to escape..in 1 second a neon came by and ate him..]The female had no pineconing and when I found her dead she was thin so taht s why I say she had released all the fry.
-The quarantined female Guppy started suddenly to whiten her fins on her back only..they look like cotton and discolored..it s just on her back a few fins..then today she has some small red spots inside..like three of them,one bigger one appearing on the back and being larger after those three.
4 Zebra fishes ..two purple two normal with lines on them [stripes?].They seemed all fine and I have them since months...one of them,purple with stripes [which has been like 3-4 week addition] stays in one place a bit too much under a plant,mid water like 4 cm above the gravel.He makes circles around that plant.He does not look sickly.
Furthermore I have 2 Apple Snails ,one small ramshorn and 2 Neritina Zebra.There is also a really tiny pond snail I think lost somewher in the Aquarium.

As plants I have 2 Althernatera Reineckki one Anubias congensis, A moss like plant looking like some barbed wire..then the latests additions [half a week ago ] one looks like this[very similar to the surface plant used as spice] http://www.foodart.ro/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/mararul.jpg 
the other 2 are Egeria Densa.I bought them from a fish free aquarium in the pet shop. I also added 2 coconut shells recently [made them clean,empty of the white ,boiled them until the water remained clean and put them inside].

The tank has been cleaned 1 week and a half ago with the General solution in the picture at the beginning of the post [the Male platyt showed like a blanket of white on his back,but a slight one and now he is fine [might have been just me thinking it was there..]

I use Dechlorinator ..water change weekly 30 %[20l from 68]..also I use Water conditioner that say it stabilizes ph nitrates water hardness and another thing..also I use plant fertiliser from JBL.I feed them Tetramin flakes twice a day and the neon has 15 W and runs on an average of 9-10h daily.
Water temp is around 27 degrees Celsius.


Please tell me what to do ..I am going crazy...

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

look into columnaris disease, or cotton mouth, usually fatal, 

probably caused by heavily overstocking your tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^+1^ on columnaris.
I think Kannaplex will work if they have it where you are?
Fish Columnaris | Fungus & Saprolegnia | Treatment & Prevention
If you want to save your TANK you'll read this.
It is NOT always fluffy white patches,but also internal where unnoticed until around 24 hrs before death(hunch back).
Good luck!


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

I haven t found the Kanaplex..I was recommended the General Tonic ...
Do you think my Tank is overstocked? There are lots of places to hide too
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1425592419_9b6988248c07fd7b770a4481f5dc5738
there is behind the barrel another anubias congensis...

I am reading now what you have given me .
ty!
my filter filters 1000 L/ h


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

Is there a chance that the Zebrafish I mentioned is laid eggs and somewhat guards them ?It won t move from that Aquarium Radius...either stays in a place or circles it around..No idea how he eats..

The quarantined guppy is ok and shows small signs of getting better [the white started to dissapear]


----------



## sunkeeper (Jan 22, 2015)

The quarantined one is getting better, the white has gone completely off ,only some small red lesions remain.she also gave birth to fry in that tank.
I miss 1 day from home come back look in the main aquarium and guess what? one neon has a big consitent white spot on his tail.only there.only one. what is it ? what to do ?

I really can t understand ..all the fish i ve had and died or were sick ,were sick ONE by ONE and by different diseases....But one fish would not go sick until the previous sick one died or in this case only ,healed.


----------

